# Got my trade to Marriott Marbella - do I need an International Driver's Licence?



## Garry (Mar 10, 2008)

Just got our confirmation for mid-September. 

We will fly in to Malaga and pick up a car for the week.  Being Canadian, will I need an International Driver's Licence/Permit?  Are these two separate things and, if so, do I need both?


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 10, 2008)

We did not need one 5 yrs ago but warning you -- they drive super fast there and the freeways have short onramps


----------



## scotlass (Mar 10, 2008)

I was led to believe you need an international drivers license in Spain.  We got one but didn't use it, but advice was that if you don't speak the language very well and get stopped, it's wise to have it.


----------



## linmcginn (Mar 11, 2008)

An international drivers license is highly recommended in Spain. My husband got his at the AAA office. He also had his regular license with him as well.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 11, 2008)

I have driven in many countries in Europe, in addition to the Caribbean, and three countries in Africa.  I got an international drivers license one time, found it totally unnecessary and never got one again.


----------



## PeelBoy (Mar 11, 2008)

Congratulations.  Not easy to trade into Marriott Marbella for September, which is the ideal season - not too hot but warm enough for beach activities.

I am also a Canadian and have driven extensively in every Western European country, of course including Spain. I always carry my international driver's licence but was never asked by the car rental companies.  In fact, I got stopped once by Police in Costa del Sol.  My Ontario licence was good enough.

Would I bring my international driver's licence again to Spain?  Definitely, because that's the advice from CAA.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 11, 2008)

You are referring to an International Driving Permit. It's not a license, but rather a translation of your Canadian driver's license into 10 languages. The advantage, if you'll be driving overseas, is that an official (such as a policeman) who doesn't read English will instantly be able to recognize and understand your license info. Having one when driving in Europe is a good idea, even though it's likely that you'll never need it.

You can apply for one at CAA. The cost is nominal and you'll need two passport-type photos, which you can bring with you or (usually) have taken at an CAA office. You can print out the application online and fill it out in advance.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 11, 2008)

Of course, the CCA is going to recommend them, as will the AAA, and for a very good reason.  They make money off of the things.

I remember the time I made the mistake of driving through parts of the Czech Republic with a rental car with German plates, which seemed to be a magnet for traffic police.  Something about long memories of WWII, I guess, or there seems to be a local offense of Driving While German.  I think I was stopped five times in two days and ended up with zero tickets.  My US passport that showed I was not a German, even if the car plates were, was all I needed.  I didn't have an international drivers license and didn't need one.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 11, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> They make money off of the things.


Not really. AAA charges a measly $15 to process one. That's not much of a moneymaker!


----------



## Dave M (Mar 11, 2008)

For what it's worth, the U.S. State Department recommends that U.S. citizens obtain and carry an International Driving Permit when driving abroad. It's the first bullet listed under "Tips on Driving Abroad" at this State Department link.


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 11, 2008)

We've driven abroad in many countries, and Spain was the only one that it was really recommended that we get a International Driver's Permit.   The thought was that if you get in an accident, or pulled over, or anything, the Spanish police can give you a tough time, especially if they don't understand your license. 

Did we get one? 
No, we actually didn't.  My husband said "You know what, I just won't speed."
And we kept our fingers crossed not to have someone hit us.

Now if we had gotten into an accident, we might have very well wished we had one!

Truly, driving there was not at all bad.  The roads were good.  Signage was excellent.  And yes, the drivers in the left lane can drive like speed demons.  But as long as you use the left lane for passing only and not for leisurely driving it's not an issue.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 12, 2008)

We once found one useful, to a non-English-speaking officer in Italy, as I posted here:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66161

Aside from that one experience, we have gone to the trouble and expense to have them, and haven't ever needed them. I can't remember whether we've shown them at the car rental desks.

But fwiw, reading from a current AutoEurope voucher for Austria:
"An international drivers license is required" (their wording)


----------

